# A few relocation questions



## husage (May 19, 2012)

Hi,

It's getting closer to my moving date and I'm trying to sort a few things out. I just have a couple of questions that I'm hoping someone will be able to answer. 

Firstly, I'm looking to re direct my mail to Dubai using royal mails redirection service. Has anyone used this facility? Is it good? Also the address is a po box, is that service available to a po box?

Secondly, I'm planning on taking my phone I use here. It's currently in contract with O2. The contract will end before I leave and I was wanting to check if there was anything I need to do in terms of unlocking the phone? Also can you buy pay as you go sims for iPhones over there?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## niceday (Jul 13, 2010)

Hi

Royal Mail redirection works fine to PO Boxes in Dubai.

O2 will unlock your iPhone free of charge if you are on a contract, so get that done before your contract expires and you come out here. In order to get it done fill in the web form here:
https://www.o2.co.uk/apps/help/help?qid=1&q1=2&route=unlocking&case=Handset%20Unlocking%20Form
and it will be unlocked free within ten days.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

And yes, you can buy PAYG sims for iphones in Dubai


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

you'll need to unlock your iphone.
Speak to O2 - ask them to organise the unlocking.
You will recieve an email within 28 days or so with instructions.

It then locks to your new SIM.

Better to do it this way rather than using a backstreet jailbreak technique, as any OS update re-locks the phone. or so i've heard.


----------



## toneson (Jun 15, 2012)

Nice one. Hadn't realised rm redirect to Dubai! Will need to check that out. Save the parents getting it and sending it on. What's the deal on po box addresses in Dubai? not sure where I will be living and in any event will be in temporary accommodation for 4 weeks....


----------



## Radioactive (Jun 15, 2012)

Everything is PO boxes here, as we have no street addresses. Still living in the dark ages on that, sadly. I recommend you give your work PO box number. That way any mail you get will be delivered there. I used to have a box at a post office, but found office delivery far more convenient.


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

toneson said:


> What's the deal on po box addresses in Dubai? not sure where I will be living and in any event will be in temporary accommodation for 4 weeks....


Hello toneson,

It's pretty easy to set up, check out :: Emirates Post :: The Official Postal Service of UAE but rather do it once you know where you will be living then you can pick a branch of Emirates Post close to you to have your PO Box.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

our office actively encourage people to use the office PO Box for their personal mail.
Picked up and circulated once a week.

Advantage is you can use the address from day one, regardless of when you manage to secure accommodation, and makes life easy if you end up moving every year or two as well.


----------

